# Those of you on here who are really struggling you should looking into bmc 95 curcumin



## Kyle1990 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been suffering for a long time with dpd and severe anxiety/ depression and I read a lot about this supplement and it has soo many health benefits. I've only been taking for two days now I'm already noticing some positive results from it I feel a little more content and happy with myself. My memories gotten slightly better and my depression/anxiety has diminished more than I ever expected at this point. I'm gonna continue on it for awhile because its antidepressant effects build up by weeks 2, 4, and 6. Curcumin a been around for centuries but until recently researchers have found amazing health benefits from it. It's neuroprotective inhibits serotonin and at higher doses inhibits dopamine as well. Causes neurogenesis over time has hardly no side effects as well and is also an nmda antagonist. Check it out if your looking for a more natural remedy. Basically it works like an maoi it works on Mao a and Mao b at higher doses. Good luck guys


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Why do they call it bmc 95 curcumin? Are there any other ingredients in it besides curcumin?


----------



## Kyle1990 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's the name of the product I buy is the brand by cura med the main ingredient is curcumin it's the active compound in the spice turmeric. But if you eat turmeric by its self you don't get enough of curcumin to cause any real effect let alone cross the blood brain barrier. This product I believe is extracted several times which makes it 8x more bioavailable than regular curcumin and delivers 95% more curcumin. The other ingredients though are just a few small things I'm not really sure check it out though google it and read about the health benefits.


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

Just get any good brand of turmeric in the spices aisle and cook with it, or even in capsule form at your local vitamin store for a healthy dose of curcumin. Turmeric is great for soothing the inflammations in the body, when used as an antiseptic and many other benefits.


----------



## deinonychus (Jan 7, 2014)

Recent article about Turmeric's possible use in treating PTSD.

http://www.medicaldaily.com/curcumin-compound-turmeric-found-impair-fear-memories-and-ease-ptsd-symptoms-313768


----------

